# cancer risk after IVF



## langue (Mar 12, 2007)

The other day I read in Metro about a research in Israel that seems to confirm that women have a higher risk of cancer after going through IVF. It sort of seems logical considering amounts of hormones that are pumped into us and that most reproductive system cancers are hormone dependent. When I asked my consultant he implied that women that need help in getting pregnant might have a predisposition to problems in this area anyway. Has anybody heard anything about it and what do other consultants say?

 langue


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I havent heard that, but there was a simuilar article in the sun on Thurs saying there is a link between Clomid and cancer


----------



## langue (Mar 12, 2007)

I suppose the study was about clomid because it is one of the oldest drugs usedin fertility treatments so other drugs just weren't that long around to assess the risks.


----------

